# Belle parole, signora Aspesi !



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

Buon giorno a tutti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Devo dire che era già da un po' che volevo condividerlo con voi, ma non trovavo il tempo di riscriverlo sul PC (ho provato a scannerizzarlo in word ma alla fine era talmente incasinato che ho fatto prima a ricopiarlo).  

Nulla di speciale, per carità. ma a me è sembrato onesto, obiettivo, vero. 
Sono certo che avrà anche i suoi detrattori, ma offre spunti di discussione.
e soprattutto ben si integra con alcuni thread molto coltivati che da alcuni giorni ci vedono assiduamente dediti al confronto.
Buona lettura.

Se sto alle lettere che ricevo sono proprio gli uomini a soffrire  di più per amore. Soprattutto quelli sposati che, se parlano di passione infelice, non è quasi mai a causa della moglie. Diciamo allora che è proprio vero che (in questo caso) le donne vengono divise dagli uomini in due categore: le mogli e quelle che si amano. Talvolta le due categorie coincidono, ma, e non vorrei essere sgridata per il mio cinismo, questo capita soprattutto quando sono le donne a dividere gli uomini in due categorie: i mariti e quelli che si amano.
Lei dice, i maschi sono egoisti, immaturi e vili: io dico dipende. Allo stesso modo lo stesso maschio può essere generoso, grande, eroico.
Se un uomo vuole troncare un rapporto, le donne pretendono spiegazioni, discussioni, approfondimenti, scene madri: gli uomini preferiscono darsela a gambe, appunto in modo che noi definiamo egosita, immaturo e vile. E’ un codice che ci ostiniamo a non voler capire mentre, dopo un mese di musi, dopo il diradarsi delle effusioni, dopo il cessare delle telefonate, dopo dichirazioni tipo “sono in crisi, ho bisogno di riflettere sulle mie priorità” bisognerebbe smettere di far finta di niente e darela a gambe noi per prime. 
Quanto alla specie che non lascerà mai il tetto coniugale, cui apprtengono sia uomini sia donne, non sarà forse per amore (però l’amore ha tanti aspetti non solo la passione) ma magari per qualcosa di ugualmente importante, il senso di responsabilità, la fede alla parola data, il rispetto dell’altro.

Natalia Aspesi da”Questioni di cuore”, Venerdì di Repubblica,  numero 1107 del 5 giugno 2009 pag. 135.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mica l'ho capito


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

a me non sembra dica nulla di nuovo.
Di categorie èd eccezioni è sempre pieno, le cazzate si fan da entrambi le parti e si sbaglia in egual maniera e misura.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



Asudem ha detto:


> a me non sembra dica nulla di nuovo.
> Di categorie èd eccezioni è sempre pieno, le cazzate si fan da entrambi le parti e si sbaglia in egual maniera e misura.


Ciao.
Si, ma lo (ri)dice bene, secondo me. E poi repetita iuvant.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mica l'ho capito


Mi pare che spezzi una lancia in favore di chi resta in famiglia pur non amando più il coniuge.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Si, ma lo (ri)dice bene, secondo me. E poi repetita iuvant.


ciao.per 30 mila lire il mio falegname te lo diceva meglio e ti faceva pure le unghie


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

Nel senso che se non si lascia la famiglia non è perché si è stronzi ma perché si hanno dei "valori"?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2009)

posso anche essere d'accordo, in questo senso. Ma ciascuno è un caso a sé.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



Asudem ha detto:


> ciao.per 30 mila lire il mio falegname te lo diceva meglio e ti faceva pure le unghie


Accetta ancora le vecchie lire fuori corso?
Ma con quegli attrezzi lì, il manicure lo può fare solo a King Kong e Godzilla ....
Intuisco che la Natalia nazionale non ti garba molto ...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.....*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Nel senso che se non si lascia la famiglia non è perché si è stronzi ma perché si hanno dei "valori"?


Ciao Signora degli Astri.
Io così lo leggo. Io ...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Accetta ancora le vecchie lire fuori corso?
> Ma con quegli attrezzi lì, il manicure lo può fare solo a King Kong e Godzilla ....
> Intuisco che la Natalia nazionale non ti garba molto ...


era una battuta di aldo giovanni e giacomo.
No no, apprezzo molto la aspesi.
Mi piace ma qui trovo dica una grande ovvietà che può comunque giovare ripetere


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quanto alla specie che non lascerà mai il tetto coniugale, cui apprtengono sia uomini sia donne, non sarà forse per amore (però l’amore ha tanti aspetti non solo la passione) *ma magari per qualcosa di ugualmente importante, il senso di responsabilità, la fede alla parola data, il rispetto dell’altro.*
> 
> Natalia Aspesi da”Questioni di cuore”, Venerdì di Repubblica, numero 1107 del 5 giugno 2009 pag. 135.


è una bella lotta.
probabilmente è così


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

*Rock*

l'avevo letto pure io... adoro la sua rubrica e spero che si metta a scrivere libri prima o poi. Sulla questione valori potrei anche essere d'accordo, sempre che non siano indotti dall'esterno però...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.......*



Asudem ha detto:


> era una battuta di aldo giovanni e giacomo.
> No no, apprezzo molto la aspesi.
> Mi piace ma qui trovo dica una grande ovvietà che può comunque giovare ripetere


Ot
Vorrei cambiare nick ... ieri ho visto per la prima volta Il Signore degli anelli la compagnia dell'anello. Vorrei chiamarmi  Bilbo Baggins, come l'elfo padre adottivo di Frodo e morbosamente attratto dall'anello.

Questo qui:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilbo_Baggins

Mi sento molto Bilbo Baggins ora. Con tutte le sue nagatività. Posso chiederlo a Staff?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ot
> Vorrei cambiare nick ... ieri ho visto per la prima volta Il Signore degli anelli la compagnia dell'anello. Vorrei chiamarmi  Bilbo Baggins, come l'elfo padre adottivo di Frodo e morbosamente attratto dall'anello.
> 
> Questo qui:
> ...


Bilbo e' attratto dall'anello perche' possiede l'anello (l'ha posseduto per parecchio tempo)...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dandolo a Frodo se ne "libera"... e' l'anello che ha un certo potere


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bilbo e' attratto dall'anello perche' possiede l'anello (l'ha posseduto per parecchio tempo)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti piace come nick?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ti piace come nick?


Bilbo non mi e' troppo simpatico... preferisco Sam tra tutti.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mi pare che spezzi una lancia in favore di chi resta in famiglia pur non amando più il coniuge.


Pero' se nel mentre si fa i cazzi suoi in giro la lancia piu' che spezzarla gliela pianterei nel petto!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bilbo non mi e' troppo simpatico... preferisco Sam tra tutti.


Beh neanche io mi sono troppo simpatico per la verità ....

Qual'è Sam?
Mi piacciono anche Borovir (in perenne lotta con se stesso) e Gandalf il Grigio (ma è troppo retto: io sono uno piuttosto meschino).

Bilbo poi anela di  fuggire dalla sua quotidianità, quando vede l'anello (l'oggetto del desiderio) lo brama, ha sensi di colpa. Insomma è un rompicoglioni . Bilbo mi assomiglia


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Beh neanche io mi sono troppo simpatico per la verità ....
> 
> Qual'è Sam?
> Mi piacciono anche Borovir (in perenne lotta con se stesso) e Gandalf il Grigio (ma è troppo retto: io sono uno piuttosto meschino).
> ...


Allora vai per Bilbo, attento a non trasformarti in Gollum 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... anche se io terrei Rock.

Sam e' il giardiniere amico di Frodo che lo accompagna durante il viaggio


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bilbo non mi e' troppo simpatico... preferisco Sam tra tutti.


è il mio preferito


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

*la nemesi della grammatica*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Beh neanche io mi sono troppo simpatico per la verità ....
> 
> *Qual'è *Sam?
> Mi piacciono anche Borovir (in perenne lotta con se stesso) e Gandalf il Grigio (ma è troppo retto: io sono uno piuttosto meschino).
> ...


.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora vai per Bilbo, attento a non trasformarti in Gollum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un compromesso: tengo Rock ma scrivo sotto utente Bilbo con su afoto. temo che lo staff ne abbia le palle piene dei mie nick.
Gollum, e la posizione del cattivo in genere, richiedono ambizione, forza, tempo, dedizione, aggressività. Io sono un indolente e non serbo rancore. Non è cosa mia


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> .


Ciao emma.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao emma.


ola chico. Mi son limitata a segnalare l'errore perchè non ho contributi da apportare alla discussione. Mi piace la Aspesi.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Un compromesso: tengo Rock ma scrivo sotto utente Bilbo con su afoto. temo che lo staff ne abbia le palle piene dei mie nick.
> *Gollum, e la posizione del cattivo in genere, richiedono ambizione, forza, tempo, dedizione, aggressività. Io sono un indolente e non serbo rancore. *Non è cosa mia



Gollum e' solo schiavo del potere dell'anello, e' Sauron il male.

M'e' venuta voglia di rileggere quel libro


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ola chico. Mi son limitata a segnalare l'errore perchè non ho contributi da apportare alla discussione. Mi piace la Aspesi.



Captatio benevolentiae?
t'amma pregà, allora: ma La prego, Signora, ci dica la Sua


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Captatio benevolentiae?
> t'amma pregà, allora: ma La prego, Signora, ci dica la Sua


 *Quanto alla specie che non lascerà mai il tetto coniugale, cui apprtengono sia uomini sia donne, non sarà forse per amore (però l’amore ha tanti aspetti non solo la passione) ma magari per qualcosa di ugualmente importante, il senso di responsabilità, la fede alla parola data, il rispetto dell’altro.*

per me è come dice la Aspesi anche se, in tribunale, in merito alla frase riportata, so che la prima obiezione che mi verrebbe posta è : "e qual senso di responsabilità, fede alla parola data e rispetto dell'altro dimostra chi tradisce?" e si finirebbe a discutere dei motivi per cui si tradisce, degli alibi e delle giustificazioni.


P.S.: quale errore di latino avevi commesso?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *Quanto alla specie che non lascerà mai il tetto coniugale, cui apprtengono sia uomini sia donne, non sarà forse per amore (però l’amore ha tanti aspetti non solo la passione) ma magari per qualcosa di ugualmente importante, il senso di responsabilità, la fede alla parola data, il rispetto dell’altro.*
> 
> per me è come dice la Aspesi anche se, in tribunale, in merito alla frase riportata, so che la prima obiezione che mi verrebbe posta è : "e qual senso di responsabilità, fede alla parola data e rispetto dell'altro dimostra chi tradisce?" e si finirebbe a discutere dei motivi per cui si tradisce, degli alibi e delle giustificazioni.
> 
> ...



Non te lo direi mai .... professoressina


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non te lo direi mai .... professoressina


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Nel senso che se non si lascia la famiglia non è perché si è stronzi ma perché si hanno dei "valori"?


 Concordo anch'io ...nulla a che fare però con un disamore che fa vivere il matrimonio come prigione da cui si cerca di evadere saltuariamente in pratica e costantemente col pensiero...


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ot
> Vorrei cambiare nick ... ieri ho visto per la prima volta Il Signore degli anelli la compagnia dell'anello. Vorrei chiamarmi  Bilbo Baggins, come* l'elfo *padre adottivo di Frodo e morbosamente attratto dall'anello.
> 
> Questo qui:
> ...

































quand'hai finito di bestemmiare avvisa


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Hobbit, elfi, trolls... non siate pignoli


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hobbit, elfi, trolls... non siate pignoli


sbaglia i nomi, sbaglia le razze ...... tolkien si sta frullando nella tomba


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> sbaglia i nomi, sbaglia le razze ...... tolkien si sta frullando nella tomba


NON LO POSSO ACCETTARE!!!!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> NON LO POSSO ACCETTARE!!!!!!


diglielo tu prof


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



latriglia ha detto:


> diglielo tu prof


Giuro che la prox volta verrò preparato: ma non bocciatemi, per favore.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Giuro che la prox volta verrò preparato: ma non bocciatemi, per favore.


Per prima cosa correggi quello che è scritto sotto il tuo nickname: Bilbo Baggins.
E poi fila a leggere il Signore degli Anelli e non dire più castronerie!


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Per prima cosa correggi quello che è scritto sotto il tuo nickname: Bilbo Baggins.
> E poi fila a leggere il Signore degli Anelli e non dire più castronerie!


una decina di fustigazioni con il gatto a nove code non le mettiamo?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> una decina di fustigazioni con il gatto a nove code non le mettiamo?


Eccome!
E poi deve spiegare ancora perchè si sente simile a Bilbo, e qui lo aspetto!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Eccome!
> E poi deve spiegare ancora perchè si sente simile a Bilbo, e qui lo aspetto!





Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ot
> Vorrei cambiare nick ... ieri ho visto per la prima volta Il Signore degli anelli la compagnia dell'anello. Vorrei chiamarmi  Bilbo Baggins, come l'elfo padre adottivo di Frodo e morbosamente attratto dall'anello.
> 
> Questo qui:
> ...





Rocknroll ha detto:


> Beh neanche io mi sono troppo simpatico per la verità ....
> 
> Qual'è Sam?
> Mi piacciono anche Borovir (in perenne lotta con se stesso) e Gandalf il Grigio (ma è troppo retto: io sono uno piuttosto meschino).
> ...


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Eccome!
> E poi deve spiegare ancora perchè si sente simile a Bilbo, e qui lo aspetto!


ti dico che secondo me confonde smigol (gollum) con bilbo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



latriglia ha detto:


> ti dico che secondo me confonde smigol (gollum) con bilbo


dai e che cavolo, mica sono proprio un decelebrato !


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Rocknroll ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Beh neanche io mi sono troppo simpatico per la verità ....
> ...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



latriglia ha detto:


> Rocknroll ha detto:
> 
> 
> > insisti?
> ...


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quotavo: se avessi modificato mi avresti detto che baravo ! Sicuro come la morte


ma la prof credo non avesse letto


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Rocknroll ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Beh neanche io mi sono troppo simpatico per la verità ....
> ...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



latriglia ha detto:


> ma la prof credo non avesse letto





Giusy ha detto:


> Rocknroll ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sam è l'amico di Frodo, il suo fedele protettore nonchè colui che lo riporta alla lucidità quando sta per perdere la testa per l'Anello.
> ...


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Siete la prova provata di come quando nella scuola italiana si decide di mobizzare un povero alunno, per lui non vi sia più scampo.










certo che un pò più d'attenzione nel quotare ...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Siete la prova provata di come quando nella scuola italiana si decide di mobizzare un povero alunno, per lui non vi sia più scampo.


Se l'alunno non conosce a menadito Il Signore dell'Anello sì!!!!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Giusy ha detto:


> Se l'alunno non conosce a menadito Il Signore dell'Anello sì!!!!!


segnalata !
Gravissimo
prof. lei usa il singolare laddove il titolo anche in lingua originale è al plurale.
Preside, Lei che fa?
Mi da ragione?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> segnalata !
> Gravissimo
> prof. lei usa il singolare laddove il titolo anche in lingua originale è al plurale.
> Preside, Lei che fa?
> Mi da ragione?


 






















Hai ragione!
Ma come mi è venuto????  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Io che ho letto questo libro 5 volte....


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Giugno 2009)

voi non mi volete per nulla bene, ecco


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Giugno 2009)

Se io potessi essere un personaggio di Tolkien, mi piacerebbe tanto essere Gandalf.
Vi ho mai detto che ho pianto quando ho letto per la prima volta che cadeva nelle miniere di Moria?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Giusy ha detto:


> Hai ragione!
> Ma come mi è venuto????
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho visto solo il film. Era uno di quei libri che quando dicevo "non l'ho letto", gli interlocutori mi fissavano sgranando gli occhi e dicendo "ohhhhhhhh. Non l'hai letto? ahhhhh".
No, non l'ho letto e allora? M'avissa suicidà?

ora però m'attizza ...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io ho visto solo il film. Era uno di quei libri che quando dicevo "non l'ho letto", gli interlocutori mi fissavano sgranando gli occhi e dicendo "ohhhhhhhh. Non l'hai letto? ahhhhh".
> No, non l'ho letto e allora? M'avissa suicidà?
> 
> ora però m'attizza ...


Leggilo così poi ti faccio le domande difficili....


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Se io potessi essere un personaggio di Tolkien, mi piacerebbe tanto essere Gandalf.
> Vi ho mai detto che ho pianto quando ho letto per la prima volta che cadeva nelle miniere di Moria?


grande gandalf


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



latriglia ha detto:


> grande gandalf


Era nella mia lista, ma è troppo "troppo" per me


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> una decina di fustigazioni con il gatto a nove code non le mettiamo?


 no, potrebbe piacergli


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no, potrebbe piacergli


Donna saggia


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Donna saggia


tu dicci dove e quando 
chè qualcuno che si sacrifica (per il tuo piacere) si troverà pure


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Donna saggia


donna e stop. La saggezza non è umana, non è donna e soprattutto non è di questo mondo.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> donna e stop. La saggezza non è umana, non è donna e soprattutto non è di questo mondo.


Che la saggezza non sia donna teniamocelo per noi e non diciamolo alla Dea della saggezza che bazzica questo forum 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Effettivamente, ma potrei sbagliare, nella mitologia greca anche la pazzia è donna


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

*ah eccolo...le primedue righe mi hanno fatto smadonnare,,vediamo il resto*



> Se sto alle lettere che ricevo sono proprio gli uomini a soffrire  di più per amore.




vai a cagare. e uno.e manco mi sforzo di darti il perchè ti ci ho mandata.



> Soprattutto quelli sposati che, se parlano di passione infelice, non è quasi mai a causa della moglie.


beh certo, la passione per il como' sposato non rende infelici.e una moglieper alcuni ,fa parte dell'arredamento.


> Diciamo allora che è proprio vero che (in questo caso) le donne vengono divise dagli uomini in due categore: le mogli e quelle che si amano.


è un errore di battitura, voleva scrivere dagli innaffiatoi.


> Talvolta le due categorie coincidono, ma, e non vorrei essere sgridata per il mio cinismo, questo capita soprattutto quando sono le donne a dividere gli uomini in due categorie: i mariti e quelli che si amano.


aspesi , ma che casso dici?



> Lei dice, i maschi sono egoisti, immaturi e vili: io dico dipende. Allo stesso modo lo stesso maschio può essere generoso, grande, eroico.
> Se un uomo vuole troncare un rapporto, le donne pretendono spiegazioni, discussioni, approfondimenti, scene madri: gli uomini preferiscono darsela a gambe, appunto in modo che noi definiamo egosita, immaturo e vile. E’ un codice che ci ostiniamo a non voler capire mentre, dopo un mese di musi, dopo il diradarsi delle effusioni, dopo il cessare delle telefonate, dopo dichirazioni tipo “sono in crisi, ho bisogno di riflettere sulle mie priorità” bisognerebbe smettere di far finta di niente e darela a gambe noi per prime.


e allora? a noi non pagano per dire cose meno banali.



> Quanto alla specie che non lascerà mai il tetto coniugale, cui apprtengono sia uomini sia donne, non sarà forse per amore (però l’amore ha tanti aspetti non solo la passione) ma magari per qualcosa di ugualmente importante, il senso di responsabilità, la fede alla parola data, il rispetto dell’altro.



quando c'è rispetto, quando c'è fedeltà alle parole date ieri e oggi, quando c'è responsabilità verso il passato e il presente...c'è Amore...attenzione, dedicazione, ascolto attivo...e dunque perchè uno si dovrebbe separare?

ma questa sta perdendo colpi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vai a cagare. e uno.e manco mi sforzo di darti il perchè ti ci ho mandata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Micio (te l'avevo già chiesto?): sposami!


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Micio (te l'avevo già chiesto?): sposami!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)




----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)

io ho avuto un attacco di tosse e mi sono alzata.

ma tu ammmore?


----------



## Old amarax (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> *Mi pare che spezzi una lancia in favore di chi resta in famiglia pur non amando più il coniuge*.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io ho avuto un attacco di tosse e mi sono alzata.
> 
> ma tu ammmore?


 ...ero andata a dormire dopo le nozze ...e non mi hai seguita...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Giugno 2009)

Scusate ma Micio è già sposata....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  con me ovviamente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Scusate ma Micio è già sposata....
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  io sono ...rebecca la prima moglie...


----------



## Old megliosola (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mi pare che spezzi una lancia in favore di chi resta in famiglia pur non amando più il coniuge.


io la lancia la spezzerei in testa al coniuge e pure all'Aspesi


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



megliosola ha detto:


> io la lancia la spezzerei in testa al coniuge e pure all'Aspesi


L'Aspesi è donna di mondo: non si ferma all'apparenza delle cose. Sa bene che se un povero uomo è costretto a fare quel che fa è perché la sua vita è diventata un inferno. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Gesù ci fosse una, dico una moglie su questo Forum che abbia avuto il coraggio di dire: mio marito mi ha tradita perchè rompevo i coglioni. nessuna. nessuna.
sempre stronzi i mariti.
possibile questo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anche contro le legge delle probabilità per altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Siete ingiustamente severe con noi e spudoratamente leggere con voi stesse.
Giusto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ps Tenete a bada gli epiteti, se no vi segnalo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> L'Aspesi è donna di mondo: non si ferma all'apparenza delle cose. Sa bene che se un povero uomo è costretto a fare quel che fa è perché la sua vita è diventata un inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io alle mie clienti dico spesso che se le meritano le corna dei mariti perchè so' tropp cacacazz


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> L'Aspesi è donna di mondo: non si ferma all'apparenza delle cose. Sa bene che se un povero uomo è costretto a fare quel che fa è perché la sua vita è diventata un inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ognuno parla per sè perché conosce la sua sistuazione.
Mio marito stronzo e sospetto pure con problemi psicologici gravi.
Colpa mia non averli compresi.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io alle mie clienti dico spesso che se le meritano le corna dei mariti perchè so' tropp cacacazz


E se lo dici tu, non oso immaginare come possono essere le tue clienti


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ognuno parla per sè perché conosce la sua sistuazione.
> Mio marito stronzo e sospetto pure con problemi psicologici gravi.
> Colpa mia non averli compresi.


E' la mia chiaramente una provocazione ....


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ero andata a dormire dopo le nozze ...e non mi hai seguita...


ammmore, ma come potevo starti vicino con sti cof cof che tuonavano sinistri nella nostra residenza estiva?

sono stata tutta la notte nella sala di velluto verde....e ti ho penzata....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ammmore, ma come potevo starti vicino con sti cof cof che tuonavano sinistri nella nostra residenza estiva?
> 
> sono stata tutta la notte nella sala di velluto verde....e ti ho penzata....


 Ti perdono e ti regalo un cappellino in tinta...


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Scusate ma Micio è già sposata....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco fatto la frittata 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma nella residenza estiva ci si sta anche in 4. giusy adorata...


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

ma magari la moglie cacacaz, svolge l'attività testè citata perchè vuole avviare il marito al libertinaggio,
così poi lo scopre e fa la separazione con addebito
dunque non viene mica qui a stracciarsi le vesti dopo
va in crociera, coi soldi del marito, e si tromba tutti i trombabili, prima l'equipaggio e poi i crocieristi, in ordine alfabetico 

comunque io ne conosco di mogli incomprimibilmente cacacaz
e mi pare che i loro mariti le portino in palma di mano


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> L'Aspesi è donna di mondo: non si ferma all'apparenza delle cose. Sa bene che se un povero uomo è costretto a fare quel che fa è perché la sua vita è diventata un inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non provochi abbastanza. dice piu' cazzate l aspesi per irritarmi.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E se lo dici tu, non oso immaginare come possono essere le tue clienti


 e come diceva l'Avvocato....sono un coniuge devoto, non domandatemi nulla della fedeltà.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma magari la moglie cacacaz, svolge l'attività testè citata perchè vuole avviare il marito al libertinaggio,
> così poi lo scopre e fa la separazione con addebito
> dunque non viene mica qui a stracciarsi le vesti dopo
> va in crociera, coi soldi del marito, e si tromba tutti i trombabili, prima l'equipaggio e poi i crocieristi, in ordine alfabetico
> ...


my sweet love e ci vuole culo anche in quello


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)

> comunque io ne conosco di mogli incomprimibilmente cacacaz
> e mi pare che i loro mariti le portino in palma di mano


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> my sweet love e ci vuole culo anche in quello


ma grosso cosi eh...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E se lo dici tu, non oso immaginare come possono essere le tue clienti


 ma tra l'altro....che tiniss 'a ricer nè?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> [/SIZE]


Un giorno, se sarò ispirato, ti esporrò la mia tesi del maschio-zerbino


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma tra l'altro....che tiniss 'a ricer nè?


uè ue mantenitem


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> uè ue mantenitem


funicular senza current


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Un giorno, se sarò ispirato, ti esporrò la mia tesi del maschio-zerbino


----------



## Old sperella (18 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


----------



## Amoremio (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> my sweet love e ci vuole culo anche in quello


 





  ma allora io sono troppo magra?

no.
troppo poco cacacaz    

	
	
		
		
	


	



















   (riso amaro)


----------

